

Ask HN: Best 1 resource and tool for remote teams? - Nick5a1

What one resource (book, guide etc) is the best guide to managing a remote team?<p>What one piece of software is the best for connecting a remote team?<p>Thanks.
======
ibstudios
I love Trello for collaborating. It is free and runs on just about every
device. I don't know how complicated your projects will be, but is is very
flexible and the api is a dream to work with. If you go the Trello route, you
can review time spent on tasks in many ways at reportsfortrello.com. (I
created the site.)

I would also recommend google hangouts if you aren't using it already.

Best of luck!

------
chiph
Skype. Leave a group chat open all the time. Use video conferencing often.

So far as managing - treat them like your own employees (assuming outsourcing
here), and over-communicate. Every time there's a hallway discussion, forward
the results onto them.

------
gexla
A web browser? ;)

I can do Google Hangouts (covers voice, IM and text messaging) and email in
the browser. I can do a lot more as well. Or do you consider each web app to
be a different piece of software?

------
hardwaresofton
Basecamp seems to generally be the company to beat in terms of managing goal-
facing productivity...

